# Gorge Dam Akron Metro Park



## pubert (Mar 26, 2005)

Steelhead have made it to Gorge dam I can't see where you can reach the water by the dam Does anybody know of a trail that would take you to the dam without having to climb down the steep banks.Thanx


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

pubert said:


> Steelhead have made it to Gorge dam I can't see where you can reach the water by the dam Does anybody know of a trail that would take you to the dam without having to climb down the steep banks.Thanx


I live a stone's throw away from there.
No easy way down and in the winter you're likely to kill yourself and the metro parks rangers will harass you occasionally. 

I've hooked a few trout there over the years but good luck landing them when they take off downstream. 

I would suggest finding some other holes downstream. They are there but few and far in between and dont hold many trout.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yepper i live the other stones throw and its not all that nice a bank fishin , and if you wade the mud tighten your shoe laces, and watch for quicksand..


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

bustedrod said:


> yepper i live the other stones throw and its not all that nice a bank fishin , and if you wade the mud tighten your shoe laces, and watch for quicksand..


How have you been?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

been kickin some fish in the cooler, perch are starting up, glad to see ya hangin out ...been gettin any good ones..


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I was on vacation last week... fished 7 days out of 9 days off..... not one fish, not even a bite...
I suck


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You can get there from either side of the river, but it is not easy. Steep slopes and slippery rocks next to fast moving water! All wet rocks next to the bank have moss or mud on them that is extremely slippery. Don't even try it unless the water level is normal to low. You might catch one there, but you also might break a leg or worse.


----------

